# Pearson 422 as offshore cruiser/liveaboard?



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello all,

New here and looking for advice on purchasing a 1985 Pearson 422 as a liveaboard weekend sailer for the next few years and eventually as an offshore vessels. Have been looking at several boats over the last year and this boat just speaks to me and has all that I want. I will move to Hawaii end of the year and take a look and get a survey done of her. What I am asking of all of you is does anybody have any knowledge of major issues to look at with regard to this boat? Ie known tank issues, known engine issues. Things that me as a novice might not know to look at.


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

I had a 424 which I really liked until I saw a 422  They are very nice well made boats. Not fast, but a nice boat. 

the fuel tanks were installed badly, they have a copper strap holding down the Aluminum and corroding through is pretty common. SO look real hard at that. it's a B*tch to cut that thing out and fix a stinky fuel leak.

The V drive is no longer available, and the cooling circuit can corrode out. I'd take the cover off and look hard at that. THat's not the end of the world thoug, a lot of guys have run without cooling at all.

The Westerbekes are VERY expensive to maintain.

THere is a really good discussion group, pearson424.org


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you this is exactly the type of input I was hoping for.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

I also had a P 424. I believe that the 422 is the same hull? Nice boats.

Here is the blog of a cruising couple on a 422. There are others.

S/V Veranda


----------



## paperbird (Sep 1, 2011)

We have a 422 and are planning to cruise her soon. As others have said, the 424 and 422 had the same hull with different deck/cabin layouts. Several of the folks I know who have 422's cruise them extensively. One couple has lived aboard for 7 years cruising the Ragged's each year and working the summers in the States.

A couple thoughts based on just 2 years experience, so I'm sure others can offer more.

- not the fastest in the fleet, but we've been out in 35-40 its on the Chesapeake and were very comfortable.
- we added a full enclosure which has been fantastic! Would have to take much of it down for any serious passages due to the increased windage. But others might leave theirs up - a matter of taste.
- the aft cabin is great at anchor. the main salon has 2 solid seaberths
- the on deck stowage is just about nonexistent. Just a small lazaretto and no cockpit lockers. Some have mounted boxes on deck. We're planning to use a waterproof rooftop luggage bag that can be thrown below for passages or strapped on deck the rest of the time
- engine access is very good. Shaft seal access is horrible. Depending on which you're trying to work on...
- Ours needed a lot of work as you would expect for a boat of that age. in particular, replace the chainplates - they all need it. If the fuel tanks haven't been replaced, check them carefully and plan on replacing soon. The bowsprit was also a little thin walled and a couple people reported that they flexed badly. Ours had crevice corrosion badly and we replaced it
- if you're anywhere near the mid-Atlantic, would love to connect and share more, and learn from you.

Which one are you looking at? I know there are a couple on the market.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Duplicate


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

Currently looking at Kupani it is in hawaii. It is a 1985. Nicely setup and currently listed on Yacht World.


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

Will be on the west side of the pond for minimum 3 three years maybe 6 depending on whether I decide to retire at 20 years or take it out to 24. But I would not rule out not making it eventually to the east coast so will definitely keep both you informed and when I purchase her will post pics and keep you informed on our journeys...


----------



## paperbird (Sep 1, 2011)

We looked online at Kupani the last time she was on the market 2-3 years ago (at least I think it's the same 422) Was impressed. Couldn't work out any reasonable logistics to get her back to the east coast. My wife was all in favor of sailing her directly back - by heading west...

Good luck with the purchase and the retirement decision. Thanks for your service!


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

That is good to hear. Thank you for the info. It is my pleasure to serve and help keep everyone safe.


----------



## DosEquis (Oct 21, 2013)

Looked on YW, if it's the same boat, she's beautiful. I know nothing about sailboats btw. I've been looking (dreaming) at boats on YW. She's got that big aft cabin I think would go over well with the GF. I hope it's the boat you want and good luck getting her.


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes the aft cabin for inport and at anchorage is one of the big attractions with this boat for me. Along with the current setup of a watermaker and solar setup. Thank you for the luck and hopefully here in a little over a month I can post pics of my first sailboat..


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I purchased my Pearson 422. S/V Kupani


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

navyitc said:


> Well I purchased my Pearson 422. S/V Kupani


Well that is a nice looking center cockpit! I like that it really has nice lines, and does not look like a wedding cake. It is very sleek, for a traditionally styled boat. If the inside is as nice as the outside you did extremely well! I bet that aft cabin is really nice, that is what keeps making me want to up my budget and get a center cockpit.


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

miatapaul said:


> Well that is a nice looking center cockpit! I like that it really has nice lines, and does not look like a wedding cake. It is very sleek, for a traditionally styled boat. If the inside is as nice as the outside you did extremely well! I bet that aft cabin is really nice, that is what keeps making me want to up my budget and get a center cockpit.


Thank you! Yes the interior rocks! and I love her look. I think she looks so sexy!


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations. Are you on a boat or shore duty?


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

sailpower said:


> Congratulations. Are you on a boat or shore duty?


Thank you! On shore duty for the next 3 years. So hopefully will get some inner island cruising going while I am here.


----------



## paperbird (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations! And welcome to the 422 club. We love ours, especially the aft cabin. Even though we've been deep in the bilge the last couple days. We're re-powering so while the old engine is out, it's a rare chance to get in and clean and rebuild those places you just can't reach.


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

paperbird said:


> Congratulations! And welcome to the 422 club. We love ours, especially the aft cabin. Even though we've been deep in the bilge the last couple days. We're re-powering so while the old engine is out, it's a rare chance to get in and clean and rebuild those places you just can't reach.


Thank you and I am looking forward to getting to know My 422.


----------



## paperbird (Sep 1, 2011)

Holler if you have any questions. We've rebuilt most of our systems over the last couple years. So we might have struggled through some of your topics already. you can reach us at longsmail @ paperbird dot us


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

paperbird said:


> Holler if you have any questions. We've rebuilt most of our systems over the last couple years. So we might have struggled through some of your topics already. you can reach us at longsmail @ paperbird dot us


Thank you Paperbird and will do.


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

I just saw a 424 for sale at the Seattle boat show for about 50k which struck me as a pretty good deal. Let me know if interested and I'll see if I can find more info on it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FireBird1976 (Oct 9, 2015)

navyitc said:


> Thank you! Yes the interior rocks! and I love her look. I think she looks so sexy!


Cograts on the boat and lifestyle. My wife and I lived aboard in Coronado, CA for almost 6 years. We are in the market for a cruiser/liveaboard again and was looking at the 422. Any experience to about dock side, at sea, and at anchor living?

Thanks!


----------



## navyitc (Nov 20, 2013)

FireBird1976 said:


> Cograts on the boat and lifestyle. My wife and I lived aboard in Coronado, CA for almost 6 years. We are in the market for a cruiser/liveaboard again and was looking at the 422. Any experience to about dock side, at sea, and at anchor living?
> 
> Thanks!


I can not speak to At anchor or at sea yet but dock side they are great. Plenty of room to move around. Great kitchen layout and I can cook just like I did when living ashore. I am thinking of trying to get orders back to San Diego. Can you suggest a good marina for liveaboard?


----------



## FireBird1976 (Oct 9, 2015)

Shoot me a PM is you can.


----------



## 1Longboardlarry (Sep 23, 2020)

navyitc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New here and looking for advice on purchasing a 1985 Pearson 422 as a liveaboard weekend sailer for the next few years and eventually as an offshore vessels. Have been looking at several boats over the last year and this boat just speaks to me and has all that I want. I will move to Hawaii end of the year and take a look and get a survey done of her. What I am asking of all of you is does anybody have any knowledge of major issues to look at with regard to this boat? Ie known tank issues, known engine issues. Things that me as a novice might not know to look at.


Just purchased this Pearson, was hoping to get some information on the batteries. How many amp hours are each battery, also are these lead acid gel or AGM batteries, the owner that sold it to me said they were military batteries, I can't find any branding on the batteries itself, please let me know any info on these?
Larry Doty
[email protected]!.com
661-333-0942


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

1Longboardlarry said:


> Just purchased this Pearson, was hoping to get some information on the batteries. How many amp hours are each battery, also are these lead acid gel or AGM batteries, the owner that sold it to me said they were military batteries, I can't find any branding on the batteries itself, please let me know any info on these?
> Larry Doty
> [email protected]!.com
> 661-333-0942


Hello Larry. Welcome aboard. Since that boat was last built in the 80s, her batteries are far from original. No one could know what's in it now, unfortunately. There may not be any branding stickers, but I'll bet there is something molded into the case that would identify them. Have you taken them out of the battery box?

I'd suggest you click on the three dots at the top right of your post and Edit. I would not put my name, address and telephone number on the internet in the age of identify theft. There are also robotic programs that scan the internet for this info in order to fill your inbox with nonsense.

Tell us more about your new buy, where you sail, plans, condition, etc.


----------



## 1Longboardlarry (Sep 23, 2020)

Minnewaska said:


> Hello Larry. Welcome aboard. Since that boat was last built in the 80s, her batteries are far from original. No one could know what's in it now, unfortunately. There may not be any branding stickers, but I'll bet there is something molded into the case that would identify them. Have you taken them out of the battery box?
> 
> I'd suggest you click on the three dots at the top right of your post and Edit. I would not put my name, address and telephone number on the internet in the age of identify theft. There are also robotic programs that scan the internet for this info in order to fill your inbox with nonsense.
> 
> Tell us more about your new buy, where you sail, plans, condition, etc.


Yes I have taken them out of the box, since the person that was on this site originally
Was in the military and the person that sold me this boat said they were military batteries I thought I can get some information from the person that possibly installed them. There is nothing on the outside of the battery or a top or bottoWas in the military and the person that sold me this boat said they were military batteries I thought I can get some information from the person that possibly installed them. There is nothing on the outside of the battery that would indicate the branding of this battery. The starter battery is the same as the battery bank. Unfortunately the starter battery that was hooked up was cracked and was in operable. I did however look like Acid powder upon opening the crack. Don't know enough about the types of batteries To determine what they are. They are huge and very heavy which leads me to believe that they are lead acid batteries. Still I need to know the amp hours of the batteries in order to set up the system for my solar panels.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sorry, but there is no way anyone could answer your questions. Since the prior owner put in some sort of odd battery, what would we have to go on? House batteries only live 3-8 years, so there have been mulitple generations installed on your 30+ year old boat. Hoping you do find out what they are and their original amp hour capacity. However, with any age, they would no longer have that capacity anyway. 

This idea is far from foolproof, but can you check to see what type of battery your charger is set for? eg, Flooded, AGM or Gel. All three are lead acid and each requires a different charge profile. Not unheard of, however, for owner to change battery types and not charger settings, so beware.


----------

